# Pop Quiz!



## CraigC (Aug 1, 2016)

As in pop open the refrigerator/freezer and list the cheeses found! Canned or processed cheese products don't count!
Ricotta
Motz
Mascarpone
Baby Swiss
Parmesan
Emmental
Pecorino
Oaxaca
Chihuahua
Mizithra
Smoked Motz
Sharp Cheddar
Papillon Roquefort (black label)
Fontina
Fontenella
Feta

Oh my, maybe its time to get cheesy! Cheese challenge anyone?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2016)

A tub of grated Pecorino Romano and a tub of small curd cottage cheese!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0sZJ_uNGz4


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 1, 2016)

Lots of little odds and ends...


Truffle Gouda
Jack with Morel Mushroom and Leek
Jacl with Onion and Chive
Amish Bleu
Trinidad Scorpion Cheddar
11 Year Old Wisconsin Cheddar
1 large block of generic Cheddar
Cheese curds from Wisconsin
Smoked String Cheese
...and something else I can't identify. Looks and smells like it might be Asiago.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2016)

My cheese collection is rather pathetic in comparison.  I have a tiny chunk of parm regiano, a big block of Tillamook extra sharp white cheddar, some REALLY old gouda that I extracted from the freezer that I'm almost afraid to open, Crystal Farms extra sharp shredded cheddar, Penzeys Brady Street cheese sprinkle, and grocery store brand American.  And Velveeta.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 1, 2016)

Not much here, either....

Parm
Swiss
White cheddar
Feta
Pepper Jack
Cotija


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 1, 2016)

Boars Head brand Picante Provolone and Gold Label Swiss
Trader Joe's Grana Padano, Fontina and Cheve 
Walmart Great Value Fiesta Blend grated Cheese
That's it


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> A tub of grated Pecorino Romano and a tub of small curd cottage cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0sZJ_uNGz4



Well, that was a surprise ending!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 1, 2016)

Wish I could say the same thing about myself-- Some aged but not old cheddar cheese,
gorgonzola
cream cheese
2 containers of grated Costco parm reggiano in the freezer


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2016)

None. I cleaned out the fridge, shopping tomorrow. The poor fridge looks so empty and forlorn.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2016)

You guys don't know how lucky you are. There are very few kinds of kosher cheese available. I can only drool over those list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 1, 2016)

2 tubs of Cottage Cheese 
2 blocks of Cheddar ( Mac and Cheese, burritos)
2 blocks Monterey Jack ( Cheese enchiladas, quesadillas)
Generic Mozzarella ( Some kind of baked pasta dish or pizza, fresh tomato/basil/garlic-pasta)
Fresh Mozzarella ( Tomato-basil salad ( assuming tomatoes are ripe this week, or with pesto)
Parmesan ( Pesto, whatever baked Italian dish I decide to make)
Parmesan Rinds ( waiting to make soup)
Smoked Gouda ( cheese and crackers, preferably ritz of triscuits)
Cheddar Cheese sticks ( crackers or pretzels)
Mozzarella String cheese ( snack)
Feta ( salad, spanakopita or possibly a spinach - feta - pasta dish)
American ( Grilled cheese and to feed stray cats , and indoor cat treats)
Cream cheese ( to be mixed with scallions from the garden for bagels)
Provolone ( Hoagies)
Paneer in freezer ( Mattar Paneer)

Im actually away on vacation, but Im one of those people who knows everything in my fridge at any time, and exactly where it is in the fridge ( Right side/ left side, depth, shelf...)  Ill call my wife from work to get something out from the fridge to warm to room temp.  She'll tell me she can't find it, ill then reply 'Second shelf all the way to the left behind the sun dried tomatoes..'  .  She thinks Im crazy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm impressed, Larry! I'm not home right now either, but I don't have as good a memory as you do, so I can't play!  I'll try to remember to add my list when we get home Sunday. 

I do know I have Parmigiano Reggiano, rosemary Asiago, Monterey Jack, cheddar, feta, Gruyére, Havarti, and Fontina. (And Velveeta and American slices ). And I have Parm rinds in the freezer.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 1, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm impressed, Larry! I'm not home right now either, but I don't have as good a memory as you do, so I can't play!  I'll try to remember to add my list when we get home Sunday.



I can only do this with food.   I can tell you just about every thing I ever ate ate any restaurant in my adult life, especially if it were while i was on vacation,  but i can remember where my keys are, my wallet is , what day of the week it is ...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 2, 2016)

*larry*, I'm right there with ya! Fridge, pantry, food shelves in basement...doesn't matter, I can "draw" a verbal map for Himself every time I need something. Now if the dear man could just follow directions..."No, dear, it's your OTHER left side!"   But if I set my glasses down for a minute? Sometimes I have to put my contact lenses in so I can find my glasses...


I checked what we have. Basically, we have enough to constipate a small, 3rd-world country.  Some of these are full containers or uncut chunks of cheese. A few are just big enough for one of us to have a little snack with a few crackers and a piece of fruit. My list:

3 pints of cottage cheese
1 quart Ricotta cheese
Various Amish cheeses from our OH trip:
   ---Guggisburg Baby Swiss
   ---Walnut Creek Baby Swiss, mild Cheddar, Farmer's, Brick, Colby, lacy Swiss
Feta
Havarti
Emmental
Gruyere
Manchego
Fontina
Smoked Gouda
Old Croc sharp Cheddar
Jarlsburg
Pecorino Romano 
Parmigiano-Reggiano 
Various 1/2# "bricks" of cheap cheddars, monteray jack, muenster, co-jack for grating into sauces
3 or 4 1/2# bricks of Neufchatel
the ubiquitous deli bag of sliced Land-of-Lakes or Cabot American cheese

Good lord!  I seem to have become a cheese hoarder.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 2, 2016)

I only have a little bit of grated Parmesan. It's shopping day for me next week.


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> 2 tubs of Cottage Cheese
> 2 blocks of Cheddar ( Mac and Cheese, burritos)
> 2 blocks Monterey Jack ( Cheese enchiladas, quesadillas)
> Generic Mozzarella ( Some kind of baked pasta dish or pizza, fresh tomato/basil/garlic-pasta)
> ...



Well if it is any help, I don't. My mother had a junk drawer. She would tell me to find a certain item in that drawer. Of course I never could. She would tell me it is on the right hand side, under the whatever. And if she had to get up, I was going to get a whack across the back on my head.


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, I went shopping and I have:
1/2 pound of sliced Land of Lakes American cheese
1 pound of finely grated Romano
3/4 pound of Shredded Three Cheese of Parm, Romano and Asiago cheese
1 Block of Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese


----------

